# Black Mountain Cycles for gravel and cross



## Lookbiker (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi,
I'm looking for a bike for gravel rides (like the D2R2) and occasional cross race. Interested in the Black Mountain Monster Cross frame. Does anyone have feedback back on this frame? I've always liked the Ritchey cross bike but out of my price range.

Thanks


----------

